# HSS928ACT Side shoes and LED light questions



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi all! This is my first post but I expect I will be making many more! 

I just retired my 11 year old Honda HS928 and awaiting delivery on a new 2017 HSS928ACT. I'm going to resell my trusty old 928 to help defray the cost of my new one. I'm wondering how bright that LED light on the new Honda HSS928ACT actually is. I retrofitted a 1200 lumen led light on my old Honda and it was great so I'm hoping the stock LED on the new blower is just as bright or at least bright enought to be useful.

Also I noticed that the new HSS928 doesn't have the side skid shoes like my old one did. Can I get away without them or is it recommended that I install new ones. I know on my old HS928 the stock side shoe holes on the machine didn't accommodate the new Heavy Duty shoes I installed so I had to re-drill new holes ( I believe the holes had to be drilled a half inch higher then the holes already there). I don't really want to do that again with a new blower. If it is recommended to install the new shoes will they fit the holes that are already there? I'm hoping that someone who has the new HSS928 and installed side shoes can chime in!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Side skids are recommended. The HD side skids from honda come with all the necessary hardware and bolt in without drilling. 

As for the led headlight, its very bright. I dont know how many lumens but it is certainly functional.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

When ordering the Honda Heavy Duty side skids make sure they are the "110" and not "100" (last digits of part number).
The "110" part would fit on already drilled/threaded side holes on the sides of the auger housing.
The "100" require drilling new holes about 1/2" higher (you do not want them).


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

part number# 04700-768-E110


----------



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

ahhh two different part #'s..i must have had the part #ending in 100 and thats why I had to drill the holes higher on my old blower. I'm glad the stock LED light is bright. I won't have to retro fit the LED light from my old blower. Now I hope I don't experience that chute clogging issue....my old HS928 used to clog on rare occasions with the heavy brown slushy stuff but I found in most cases if I just kept going full steam ahead it would clear itself. The odd time I had to give it a poke with the stick. If my new one is the same I will be more then happy. Is it possible that some of the chute clogging complaints is because new owners stopped as soon as it clogged and didn't keep going..maybe being a bit too gentle with their new baby? Thanks for all your help so far. I'll post a review of my new HSS928ACT when it arrives and I get to give it a good work out. Here in eastern Canada I shouldn't have to wait too long to do that!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I have a new HSS724CT up here in Canuck land. Just ordered the side skids too. I can confirm the LED light is very bright...big improvement over previous model. I am thinking of rewiring it so I can turn it on w/o starting engine to assist with refuelling, unloading beast from my truck, etc. Already wired a Battery Tender Jr to it.

And BTW I had had no clogging issues to date.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

While the led light is bright, it is mounted way to low and tends to get covered in snow in my experience. I guess it depends on how high the snow you typically drive through is whether that will be an issue for you as well.


----------



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> part number# 04700-768-E110


Well I dropped in to the Honda dealer to get these skids today so that I will be ready to install them when the new HSS928 is delivered. I left with part # 76153-736-010. I told him I wanted part number# 04700-768-E110 and he said they are discontinued. I said no the ones ending in 100 are discontinued and he ones ending in E110 are the correct ones. He then turned his monitor around and showed me that part number# 04700-768-E110 are indeed showing as discontinued. He assured me that the ones he is giving are now the correct ones. They are a heavy skid but they definately weren't as heavy as the commercial skids I had on my old blower. I mentioned that to him also and he said yeah that was the commercial skids they used to sell but don't anymore. It seems that Honda is constantly updating their parts but I'm not sure that in this case its for the better! and I hope the skids he sold me fit properly!


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

highlight said:


> Well I dropped in to the Honda dealer to get these skids today so that I will be ready to install them when the new HSS928 is delivered. I left with part # 76153-736-010. I told him I wanted part number# 04700-768-E110 and he said they are discontinued. I said no the ones ending in 100 are discontinued and he ones ending in E110 are the correct ones. He then turned his monitor around and showed me that part number# 04700-768-E110 are indeed showing as discontinued. He assured me that the ones he is giving are now the correct ones. They are a heavy skid but they definately weren't as heavy as the commercial skids I had on my old blower. I mentioned that to him also and he said yeah that was the commercial skids they used to sell but don't anymore. It seems that Honda is constantly updating their parts but I'm not sure that in this case its for the better! and I hope the skids he sold me fit properly!




As of last week I was told by Honda Canada that *110 were currently being show as discontinued due to a supplier issue and that as soon as that was resolved, they would be taken off "discontinued" status. Not sure, but that's from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Glad to hear -- no clogging to date.




CalgaryPT said:


> I have a new HSS724CT up here in Canuck land. Just ordered the side skids too. I can confirm the LED light is very bright...big improvement over previous model. I am thinking of rewiring it so I can turn it on w/o starting engine to assist with refuelling, unloading beast from my truck, etc. Already wired a Battery Tender Jr to it.
> 
> And BTW I had had no clogging issues to date.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Marlow said:


> While the led light is bright, it is mounted way to low and tends to get covered in snow in my experience. I guess it depends on how high the snow you typically drive through is whether that will be an issue for you as well.


I have to agree, I wish the light was located higher. Super bright, but too low. I'm going to explore the idea of cleanly raising the light position. I also want to add some red clearance lights to the rear of the machine in the operators position. 

Anyone know what size lighting coil we have on the HSS blowers?


----------

